
Clink – Powerful Bash-style command line editing for cmd.exe - thunderbong
http://mridgers.github.io/clink/
======
thunderbong
I came across this today and honestly it's quite good.

But the documentation is sorely lacking.

I located a previous HN submission on this [0] which had some tips. But I wish
I could modify the shortcuts some more. Sadly, I don't understand much of Lua
to really enhance this. Any help would be great.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9192966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9192966)

